

Ask HN: Is there a "Stripe for ACH"? - simantel

I'm looking for an easy-to-use API to process ACH transactions. I like Dwolla, but they force both parties to sign up before they can send or receive funds. I guess I'm looking for the Stripe to their PayPal.
======
jareau
Check out <https://www.balancedpayments.com>

My co-founder posted this on HN today, you might find the comments useful:

Show HN: One curl command issues next-day ACH deposit -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5026802>

------
tomblomfield
Hi there - co-founder of GoCardless.com here.

We make it possible to facilitate ACH-style payments via an API, but we're
currently UK-only. We'll be available across Europe in the New Year.

For ACH payments in the US, Dwolla is your best bet.

~~~
jareau
See my comment to the OP. Balanced is offering a stand-alone ACH service now:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5026802>

